# Do you think I should add plants to my naked tank? newb too



## Fox_McCloud2000 (Jul 24, 2004)

:twisted: Greetings one and all. As you know I am new to the art work of fish tanks. Here is what I currently have in list form:
. Tank water volume: 5 gallons. fresh water
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.): regular light
3. Tank filtration: A top filter type. Can't remember the name. but is a three part system
4. Tank substrate: Regular gravel. red white and blue
5. Plants: none
6. Fish: 3. Small angel fish, a molly and a platty
7. Test kits used (brand and type): the store tests the water
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used): none
9. Do you CO2?: No idea
10. Water change routine: about 1/4 every month
11. How long has the tank been set up? about a month so far

I'd like to get my tank with a natural look to it. I'd rather not have any of the store bough stuff. the fakeness I mean. Any methods would be nice in getting my tank lively


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC! Here you'll be able to find out anything you could ever want to about planted aquariums! 

If it were me, I would replace the gravel with eco-complete or flourite or something similar first off, then upgrade the lighting. Is your tank set up with just a single incandescent? You could try one of the screw in compact flourescents from wal-mart. I think they are about ten watts so one might do okay for a low light setup with some crypts, anubias, java fern/moss. Are you planning on setting up a larger tank in the future? Those angels will outgrow that five gallon in a hurry. I think small tanks are neat and usually pretty easy to get set up the way you want.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The most important thing to do right now is move the 3 Angel fish to a larger tank for their well being. IMO, the tank is to small for both the Molly and Platy together. 

After the fish are taken care...I would upgrade lighting for a low light tank(1-2WPG), change out the substrate to a small(2-3mm) natural gravel since it is a small tank and use root tabs.


----------

